# Swim Challenge Update



## Chris Hobson (Dec 8, 2021)

Further information on my upcoming 500 Miles In 2022 Swim Challenge for the Guide Dogs Charity. I have now set up the Just Giving page at:
www.justgiving.com/fundraising/Chris-Hobson9
My page is connected to a Strava app so that people will know that I'm actually doing it. It is currently displaying my training swims and the odd bike ride. I won't be asking for any donations until I actually start doing it next year. The page is a bit basic at the moment but I will hopefully be adding some photos and more info as we go.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 8, 2021)

Well done, I’ll be back later to donate.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 1, 2022)

New year's day, the gym opens at 10:00 this morning so the epic swim will begin at last. I'm not sure how out of shape I am after Xmas so I'm not setting a target for today, I'll just see what I can do.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 1, 2022)

Hope you do great this morning.  Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 1, 2022)

If you click on the link in the OP, the Strava page with this morning's swim is shown on the page.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 2, 2022)

I've had an email from the Just Giving website congratulating me on completing my 500 miles in 2022 swim challenge, 33 hours into the new year. Apparently I have succeeded in swimming at a pace of 15mph for 33 hours non stop. I suspect that the messages are generated automatically. I have in fact completed 4.35 miles, I'm on target but still have 495.65 miles to go.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 2, 2022)

Good luck!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 7, 2022)

End of week one. Total distance covered so far, 15.2 miles.

Edited to add, I 'm pretty tired out now and I'm having a lazy afternoon. I'm hoping that, as I get more and more swim fit, that this will be less of a problem.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 8, 2022)

We have cute puppies.




__





						Google Image Result for https://i2-prod.hulldailymail.co.uk/incoming/article6124327.ece/ALTERNATES/s615/0_GDA_148.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				




www.justgiving.com/fundraising/chris-hobson9


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 14, 2022)

Another update.
Because  New Year's Day fell on a Saturday, my swimming weeks run from Saturday to Friday. So today, Friday 14th of January is the end of week two. Total distance swum so far is 29.7 miles so I'm off to a good start. I've lost a couple of kilos in weight and my waist is shrinking slightly. I have been on the wagon since the booze ran out after Xmas but I am planning on having some beer and a curry every fifty miles. My normal swim sessions involve a 4k or 2.5 mile swim which takes just under two hours. Hopefully it will take less time as I get more swim fit.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 19, 2022)

Wednesday 19th January and I have passed my required monthly total of 42 miles. Only eight miles to go to get my treat.

*Swimming pool is deep and wide, hallelujah
Beer and curry on the other side, hallelujah*


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm in happy mode at the moment, full of Rogan Josh curry with a glass of Tiger beer by my side. 50.9 miles of swimming clocked up, over 3,200 lengths of the Total Fitness pool. Am I big softy for making an extra batch of curry for the chickens? They really love curry and I had already told them they were going to get some.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 29, 2022)

Hi Chris 

sorry I meant to reply earlier in the week, you are doing fantastic, hope you and the chickens enjoyed the curry.  Keep posting your progress I am interested In hearing how you are doing.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 30, 2022)

Thank you so much for your donation Lorraine, it really means a lot. Today I got my 4k swim down to 1:42 which is a new record.


----------

